# Male or Female.? Assurance needed please.



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello! I am looking for some assurance either way: male or female.?

I do believe it is a male. I have only been flowering for 4 days, but plant was fully matured before 12/12. The point of concern is directly in the middle of the pictures; although, these 'banana' looking things are starting to pop up at most node joints. I did look under a 30x microscope and did see a bushal type structure, instead of 2 hair-like pistills. It's not too early for me to have determined this right?
Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello CC 

Has your plant got alterating nodes?

eace:


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello HIE, yes it does; have alternating nodes. The plant itself is 3 months old.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks male to me , but the pics are blurry. If it is a boy, you will know for sure shortly. Keep an eye on it in case you have any females close by.


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

I apologize for the blurry pics 420benny, I tried the best I could to get a 'close up', (if anyone has Canon PowerShot SD1000, and knows how to get a better, closer pic, I am all ears). I do have 'possible' females in the same area, which is the reason I am hoping to weed this male out, along with any other male that might pop up.


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 18, 2010)

_It does look possibly male its hard to tell you should see pre-flowes or pistils_ and it doesnt look that way so be cautious


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree stinkyelements, will do, thanks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't see anything to tell by yet. Watch it closing for the next few days and you should know for sure


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude,
Ok, in your opinion, about how many days should I wait before makeing an educated decision? (Skunk #1, from seed, planted nov.1, in soil)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

IMO that plant could show at anytime you wil have to check it a couple times a day til it shows


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

I can do that, thanks. Would you happen to have a link, or picture, showing early flowering males? It seems in the literature I have, and pictures I have seen, the male flowering is always in later stages, not within days of flowering.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2010)

I just checked your camera out.

Try setting it to macro, it says superb pics with the flash left on.

Personally I find macro with flash off works much better, But I have a different camera.

Your camera has a macro focal length of 3 to 50 cm.

So you can get real close up and still be in total focus.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a male 2 weeks further than your plant.

I think you have a male but without better pics, only time will tell.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

Now those are some big ol kahunas HIE....

3 months old? I wld think it wld hve shown some pre-flowers by now...your pics are blurry so it's hard to say for sure but from what I cld make out it looks male...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 18, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This is a male 2 weeks further than your plant.
> 
> I think you have a male but without better pics, only time will tell.
> 
> eace:



Wow!!! That plant has a huge package.... Maybe you should name it Ron Jeremy...


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

Major thanks HIE! .. I have taken a few more closer pictures thanks to your help. Sad to know I have had this 3+ years and know 5% of how to work it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This is a male 2 weeks further than your plant.
> 
> I think you have a male but without better pics, only time will tell.
> 
> eace:



I'm guessin that's a male AK47 from your seed run last summer :hubba:

Edit: No, wait!  LMAO AKs don't go 12 weeks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

*CC* that 2nd pic looks like balls starting to me


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep looks male, no hairs all balls


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

Warm up the trash compactor....I wld say in another day or two you will know for sure but it is looking a bit male to me as well...


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea, balls seem to be growing by the hour. I am seriously considering chopping it down before the end of today's light cycle. I keep ya'll posted. Thanks Hamster Lewis and MindzEye.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 19, 2010)

chop chop


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning all! Woke up, still no hairs, still looks like 'banana's', chop chop! (Thanks legalize_freedom)


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 19, 2010)

Pardon me if this sounds silly, but it isn't likely it 'popped' if it is only 5 full days from the start of flowering, right? I was reading another members post about hermie plants, and his opened before he noticed.


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, so here it is; I think I have singled out another two males. I took a couple of new pictures, but to make sure I am getting better at identifying the males, I came back seeking assurance. Thanks to HIE for the Macro tip(although I am sure I can get closer, more detailed, but I am a camera noob), anyways, thanks all!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 20, 2010)

Those look like males, but remember you dont have to be in a big rush to chop them, they are not producing pollen yet..


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 20, 2010)

I see. Good to hear. I am so nervous about a rogue male pollinating the few confirmed females. About how many days before pollen sacks mature?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats hard to say but at least a week and a half . Once those flowers turn into bananas and they hang down from those sites like balls. Those bananas will start to open, this would be the time to worry... Those males havnt started producing pollen yet.. Theres nothing wrong with waiting 3 days and make sure those are males... Its Hermis that you should worry about they can sneak up on you, but we will cross that bridge later


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with Mindzeye on this when pre-flowers are new like this it can be hard to tell if it is a male nub, or a female calyx.  It's easier for some of us that have grown for a little while.  But, it can still be dificult at times.  Sometimes what I thought was a male, after sitting for a few more days has produced 2 little hairs (pistils) and ended up being fem.  Detecting them gets easier with experience.  I would suggest letting them go for a few days to a week, just so you can get an idea of what you are looking for.


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Feb 24, 2010)

So good news! I think I have finally 'chopped' down all the males in my garden. After giving my plants a few more days of light, I was able to visually see two white pistills coming from the top portions of the plants; closest to the lights of course. Thanks to all who helped me through this process!


----------

